# Show your Paints off......



## bird3220 (Mar 20, 2012)

I wanna see everyone's gorgeous paints!!! I will NEVER own anything but a paint!


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

i dont have one but lets see yours!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

She is a Pintabian with TB way back.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's "my" Paint friends! First is Sapphire 9 year old mare, then her coming 4 year old filly Lakota, then Sapphire's 4 month old filly Bella, then Apache he's also coming 4, he's Tequila and Bella's daddy, then Bonnie 12 year old mare, then her fllies Cheyenne almost 4 also and Tequila who is 10 months old.


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

Jewel:
http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o380/Macheteslaststep/Jewel/th_050-5.jpg
http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o380/Macheteslaststep/th_101_0826.jpg

Nick, Jewel's son:
http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o380/Macheteslaststep/Nickers/Nick.jpg
http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o380/Macheteslaststep/Nickers/019.jpg


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Heres Rodeo, my 2yr old Paint/TB


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

Rodeo  <3


----------



## midnighthighway (Jun 6, 2011)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Here's "my" Paint friends! First is Sapphire 9 year old mare, then her coming 4 year old filly Lakota, then Sapphire's 4 month old filly Bella, then Apache he's also coming 4, he's Tequila and Bella's daddy, then Bonnie 12 year old mare, then her fllies Cheyenne almost 4 also and Tequila who is 10 months old.


At first I was like why does she have a picture of velvety on her post then i was like oh thats sapphire... they look almost exactly alike and i have a picture that looks just like yours 

derby: dont own her anymore









will get picture of velvety when on other computer :]


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Nickers, Nick is stunning!! csimkunas6 Rodeo is handsome as always, and casey your mare is so pretty! :smile:


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

my mustang Baby is a Pinto! 
























and when she is wet, so you can see her pinto markings

































and then our APHA mare we just sold last month.
























haha her neck isnt that thick. her mane stands up at the top.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I misread this as 'show your pants off.' heh....I think I need glasses. I was very confused.

subbing to add pics later


----------



## bird3220 (Mar 20, 2012)

My 3 week old colt Dyllon....Breeding stock DUN paint colt








Dyllon already trying to eat some grain and his momma (my mare Cheyenne)









My babies....


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm gonna cheat a little bit... She would have been registered as a paint before all the rule changes about excessive white :lol:

You all have such pretty ponies!


Edit: Gah! Sorry my pictures were huge! Will have to try again when I get home tonight


----------



## horsemadgirl (Aug 23, 2011)

*Isn't this photo gorgeous ?!*

taken around 6 weeks ago of beautiful mayday


----------



## oceanne (Apr 13, 2012)

Do we need to host our pix on a website to post them here?I do have some I just loaded into my profile but dont know how to put them into the forum. Thanks


----------



## Calash (Mar 21, 2012)

I hope it worked?!!!
here is my Naomie, I have had her about a month, she just got done rolling in a TON of mud lol, can't wait until I get more weight on her and she sheds out =)!!


----------



## Calash (Mar 21, 2012)

oceanne said:


> Do we need to host our pix on a website to post them here?I do have some I just loaded into my profile but dont know how to put them into the forum. Thanks


 

HI, I just did mine from photobucket, not sure if there's a better way? My picture turned out way huge too, probably a way I can fix that but haven't figured it out yet, my computer is too slow lol good luck =)!!


----------



## Calash (Mar 21, 2012)

eek my picture turned out HUGE, sorry!!!!


----------



## mvinotime (Mar 5, 2010)

Some gorgeous horses! Here is my boy Tux


----------



## oceanne (Apr 13, 2012)

Ok thank you...Did you use the direct link?


----------



## bird3220 (Mar 20, 2012)

TUX is gorgeous!!!! 

oceanne - If you copy and paste the html link from your album in the response icon for a picture it will post if on here like the other pictures


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Callie -


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

My 2 year old colt Shorty


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

This is a paint I recently got when his owner turned him over to me after he was jumping in with my herd and covered 4 of my mares but now only expecting 3 foals this summer! AND yes i gelded him. Getting his paperwork ready and hoping they will accept the name Qtons Voodoo Charmer call him Voodoo!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

ndappy...love those markings on callie


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have a paint, but he doesn't have any color!

Ravishing Beau, 1998 APHA gelding, 16.1 hh


----------



## bird3220 (Mar 20, 2012)

ladytaurean515 said:


> This is a paint I recently got when his owner turned him over to me after he was jumping in with my herd and covered 4 of my mares but now only expecting 3 foals this summer! AND yes i gelded him. Getting his paperwork ready and hoping they will accept the name Qtons Voodoo Charmer call him Voodoo!


can't see the picture


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Lady.  My youngest son (pictured with her) claims her as his. :rofl:


----------



## oceanne (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you Bird. Lets see if it works.This is Calypso my new film prospect.Both of her eyes are blue.


----------



## bird3220 (Mar 20, 2012)

It worked!!!!!!


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

My daughter's new boy "Cheveyo" pronounced Sha-vay-oh 16.2 + hand APHA Paint


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

ill try again bird.


----------



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

We've had quite a few paints over the years, but since we moved to NC all we have is orange horses because of the clay lol.

First is Karma, we actually bought her, along with another horse, from Lilkitty! She has a crazy mane, it never stays down haha.

















Next is Tahoe, my mom's paint. He is impossible to keep clean, and the orange doesn't come out no matter how many baths they get 

















Blue was my sister's pony, but we sold him.


















Here is a picture of Tahoe with all of his girls (before we sold Trixie, the chestnut paint)


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Snickers is a paint/spotted draft cross...does that count!


----------



## bird3220 (Mar 20, 2012)

Haha yes snickers counts!!! Paints are so beautiful!! N


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

haha hailey! Karma looks awesome! dirty but awesome! lol


----------



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

They all got baths Wednesday too! I need to buy whitener or something, no matter how hard I try, they are always orange! Now I know why my neighbor only had chestnuts haha


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

haha Haileyy there is something we always used that always got them back white. it came in a blue bottle but i don't remember the name of it. but it works WONDERS. you just have to let it sit for a few minutes and it really gets them white and shiny again.


----------



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

If you ever remember you gotta let me know, I will definitely stock up


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Haileyyy said:


> If you ever remember you gotta let me know, I will definitely stock up


Try Sullivan's "Bright Lights" shampoo. The bottle is clear, but the shampoo is purple. It worked wonders for my lamb, but I've never tried it on horses seeing as I have a chestnut and a bay bahaha.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

All Paints, all mares.

Left to right, "Lady", "Mandy", "Angel", and "Cinnamon"










Left to right, "Lady", "Angel", "Cinnamon", and "Mandy"


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Paint..I love that top pic with the mist/fog it's pretty...


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Love your girls PHM!!


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

Rosie Darling (soon to be mine!)

















The horses :: VIDEO0043.mp4 video by Nuala_MT - Photobucket


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

My paint mare Lunar Eclipse, she's an amazing girl....the first paint i've ever owned.


----------



## WyomingSissy (Apr 11, 2012)

This is my sister's APHA Caesar at 16.1hh








He also has some more white on his butt, but you can't hardly see it from the ground...








White on his neck under his mane, and he has a bow and arrow on his head









This is Calico








This is Karma (AKA Repeat, Echo, De JaVu, and Lil Sis )








Karma left, Cali right








Candel and Cali








Cali and Roscoe








Karma


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

oceanne said:


> This is Calypso my new film prospect.Both of her eyes are blue.


 She's beautiful!!Love her eyes! Do you have any full body shots of her?


----------



## Laineylou (Sep 26, 2011)

Zip with her funky head markings









Zip nomming while I walk out to jump on Dolly (the gray)


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

my boy this morning.. LOL! can hardly see him


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Here's my baby boy, Hennessy! Born just yesterday. He is a buckskin tobiano colt


----------



## bird3220 (Mar 20, 2012)

Kayella said:


> Here's my baby boy, Hennessy! Born just yesterday. He is a buckskin tobiano colt


 
are you keepin him or selling him?


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

bird3220 said:


> are you keepin him or selling him?


Oh I am definitely keeping him  I bought him in utero, so I do not own the mare. My breeder is located in Aransas and has some other babies for sale too, if you'd like to look.


----------



## bird3220 (Mar 20, 2012)

Kayella said:


> Here's my baby boy, Hennessy! Born just yesterday. He is a buckskin tobiano colt





Kayella said:


> Oh I am definitely keeping him  I bought him in utero, so I do not own the mare. My breeder is located in Aransas and has some other babies for sale too, if you'd like to look.


what's the breeders info? Do they have a website? YES PLEASE....


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

bird3220 said:


> what's the breeders info? Do they have a website? YES PLEASE....


I'll send you a PM. There's a gorgeous palomino colt for sale, and a few foals who have yet to hit the ground


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Awe Hennessy is very cute


----------



## Librahorsegal (Nov 20, 2011)

here is my 10 year old paint gelding. His name is Kalypso. His paper name is blazing white. He is 16.1.


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

beautiful baby!


----------



## nucks93 (Dec 7, 2011)

Heres My new boy, Comanche. But I call him MooMoo right now because his previous owner let him get fat and look like a cow @[email protected]


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Here's my 2001 sorrel and white APHA gelding Mystique Hawk


----------



## bird3220 (Mar 20, 2012)

paintlover1965 said:


> here's my 2001 sorrel and white apha gelding mystique hawk


 
*gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

My 7yr old APHA gelding Cisco! (I hope I attached the pic right....:shock


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

My paint mare,Gidget.


----------



## bird3220 (Mar 20, 2012)

I love cisco!!!!!!!


----------



## WesternJake (Jan 29, 2011)

This is the gelding I leased last year, and will most likely be buying within the next couple of months!

He's a 12 yo NSH (we believe, definitely has some Arab in there though!) and his name is Jake.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

WickedNag said:


> My daughter's new boy "Cheveyo" pronounced Sha-vay-oh 16.2 +


Love this pic! They are both so happy! Cheveyo's a lovely boy!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

All these paints are so beautiful...and SOOO different in each one of them!!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Here's Mesa, He's a Bay Tobiano gelding now 4 yrs old


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

This is my boy Scotch onthe Rocks AKA "Rocky" he just turned one on April 19th! So glad and lucky to have him. Sorry the pictures are out of order. I shared him on the other paint thread figured I'd share him here. His favorite thing is mud, I'll give him a bath and then he rolls. He rolls like there is no tomorrow, I think he'd rather be a bay lol.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Our almost yearling paint Summers Legacy...aka Lady. And she's a solid, but still a paint


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Here is my ever so lovely Cinny in his show attire at our last show. He may not have spots, but what he lacks in them he makes up for it in tons of personality!


----------



## pastrychef (Feb 4, 2012)

*Ayla*

this is Ayla. My first foal i ever had. I had a paint as a first pony, and LOVED paints ever since! Ive always had horses already trained ready to go, But this has been fun so far! She's just turning 1 next month.( these are weanling picture, and a 8 month old picture.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

kmd...looks like she has a double mane...very thick...I have a bay qh mare with a thick double......


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

She kind of does LOL, I have to braid it so it stays on one side otherwise it's everywhere!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

I let Divinity's just grow on both sides....so pretty covers he neck and flowing until I had to cut it....


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Gorgeous paints everyone!! pastrychef I love your avatar pic!


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Dallas doesn't have any spots, but he's still a beautiful paint. I love my spotless boy, and hey, he's easier to keep clean. lol.

(Don't mind my not so good eq in these pictures, I don't have a lot of my good pictures on my new computer yet.)


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

Jake spots were chestnut-He was so beautiful! I want another- But it has to be as good looking as him lol


----------



## lexxhorse (Mar 29, 2012)

Everyone has such gorgeous Paints! 

Here's my pretty girl, Maddy.


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

This is Rayne. I will try to take better pictures tomorrow


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

This is my APHA girl "LL Vera Cash Velvet". 










TERRIBLE ANGLE, but you can see her blue eye(s). Both are blue.


----------



## pastrychef (Feb 4, 2012)

i love these groups, i lovvvvee looking thru all the differnt paints. Beautiful!


----------



## ilovepie32 (Apr 26, 2012)

*Dusty*

This is my paint, Dusty.
He has no markings except a star on his forhead, but he's a paint nonetheless


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

ilovepie32 said:


> This is my paint, Dusty.
> He has no markings except a star on his forhead, but he's a paint nonetheless


He is beautiful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovepie32 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I second that Dusty is gorgeous! Lakota the solid paint I posted pics of is my baby of the bunch and follows me step for step.


----------

